# Homeware and electrical stores



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi would someone be able to post a list of descent homeware and electrical shops that are in the Auckland area of New Zealand? Would be handy if you could give an indication if u felt the shop was reasonable or expensive.

Keen to have a nosy at prices of things that are available to buy over there.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lsung said:


> Hi would someone be able to post a list of descent homeware and electrical shops that are in the Auckland area of New Zealand? Would be handy if you could give an indication if u felt the shop was reasonable or expensive. Keen to have a nosy at prices of things that are available to buy over there. Thanks


Briscoes, Harvey Norman, Noel Leeming, Dick Smith, JB Hifi, The Warehouse, Guthrie Bowron, freedom furniture.

Just use google for others - type in homeward or electrical stores Auckland


----------

